# Midwives in my community told services no longer needed! Petition with us, please!



## mommyofatoz (Dec 15, 2008)

Recently, we were informed that the only midwives in our area, were told by our local hospital, their services were no longer needed. Of course we are in Indiana, where homebirth midwives are still not accepted, and the nearest birthing centers or midwives to our community would be at least an hour away, though I have no doubt some will take these routes when we are left with no other choice (I know I would!) Here is a link to the newspaper article telling a bit more about our situation, but I wanted to get to the point and I know you all would be willing to help. We have started an online petition, that I would like for any interested parties to sign. We are hoping to make a voice for midwives, and I know there are similar situations going on in other areas of the USA...maybe if our numbers and voice grows big enough, midwifery care would be available to any woman and family that wanted it! Thanks so much for listening and for your help. If you have been through a similar situation, and have any ideas, please share! For others who are just beginning this journey, as we are, a good resource is "Where's My Midwife?"

Thanks again!


----------

